# Derrick Rose an Allstar this year ?



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Bold statement I know - but let's break it down who may be ahead of him

Here is the list of candidates for guards

Dwayne Wade
Gilbert Arenas
Jose Calderon
Chauncey Billups
Rip Hamilton
Michael Redd
Vince Carter
Joe Johnson


Based on the "names" and rep vote with the fans ...Wade will be first guard voted ( and rightly so ) with either Arenas or Carter 2nd ( depending if the public have finally got over false prophet Vince )

Billups is legit , as is Calderon who would be strong Coaches choices . Joe Johnson too

Rose is more talented than every single one of these guys IMO ( Wade included ) and given our reliance on him and his fast track and with people talking about a two horse race between Oden and Beaslet for ROY .....Rose is going to be the shock guy...the guy who IMO is ultimately going to be the best and most impactful player from his class

And I believe its going to happen a helluva lot quicker than what the pundits predict 

Why Abe ? 

Well Abe ... its because Rick Morrissey got me thinking . Yeah we have known that Slick don't say much and live the punk azz life ..but THAT IS IT . This is a guy that doesn't need to rah rah and talk it up ..this is a guy that can keep himself composed but wants to eat your lunch when he's on the court

And whilst he's under the radar off the court - he's nobody's biytach on the court and already - even in the offseason he doesn't back off from anybody

We truly have the real thing here . Its taking us 10 years but we've finally got the real thing again 

And yes... I think he can sit Vince on his azz this year and surpass an ageing Chauncey and sit with Wade, Arenas , and JJ as your Eastern Conference guards


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Rose is more talented than every single one of these guys IMO ( Wade included ).


Well that was quick.. :uhoh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Where is Ray Allen? Where is Jason Richardson? Where is TJ Ford? Where is Devin Harris? Rose is not better than all of these guys as a rookie. Sorry.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

He has more chance of getting the fan vote as the second guard than getting on as a coaches pick. But I still think it's a slim chance.

B.J Armstrong got a huge amount of fan votes one year after Jordan retired. There's a lot of Bulls fans out there. But yeah, still think it's a real long shot.

Wade looked in very good nick in the Olympics. Hopefully he can stay healthy.

Are we tipping the rookies in the rookies sophomore game? That should be interesting.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

It sounds like he might have at least one other coach's vote -- from Skiles.



> "The guy's a star," said Skiles, not prone to hyperbole. "He's beyond quick and fast, and he's so powerful. He can go to the rim and finish. He has unique shots in the paint that he makes — floaters, runners. And that doesn't even mention that he sees the floor and passes the ball. He's going to be very hard to handle."


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

As far as the idea that it will happen this year, I believe that it can happen. He's got the goods now to compete and do a lot of damage. But the deciding factor to me is what will his teammates do? If Deng, Hinrich, Gordon, Nocioni, Thomas etc. really figure out how to play with Rose, and his presence really does elevate their games as we hope, so that the team does a complete turnaround, Rose may well get the credit (sorry VDN) and if that happens fast enough, he could be voted in as all-star this year. But without the team success, he'll be considered another up and coming prospect who's got to earn his wings.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

HKF said:


> Where is Ray Allen? Where is Jason Richardson? Where is TJ Ford? Where is Devin Harris? Rose is not better than all of these guys as a rookie. Sorry.


I seriously doubt an all-star appearance, but he is certainly better than Ford, Richardson, and Harris.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

SausageKing, don't forget about Andre Iguodala. Given how good the Sixers expect to be, I'd probably vote Iggy #4 guard in the conference, behind Wade, Joe Johnson, and Hamilton. 

I don't count Arenas since he's out for over half the season. 

Billups is on the downhill of his career, and likely won't put up all-star numbers. Ditto with Ray Allen (I don't see how Ray Allen gets in this year, when he didn't make it last year). Calderon could get up there, but he probably lacks the scoring punch of the typical all-star PG. 

Guys like Carter, J-Rich, & Redd, I seriously doubt get in since their teams will be sub-par. TJ Ford just isn't at an all-star level.

Which brings me to Rose. Yes, it's a long-shot that he'll make it but certainly not absurd. He is more NBA ready than anyone gave him credit for. Seems capable of posting 16 ppg and 6 assists by the all-star break. Is that good enough? I'm not sure...alot depends on how the Bulls are doing as a team. Rose will get alot of hype and credit if the Bulls are at or above .500, and that could merit a selection. If we stink, Rose will barely get a mention.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ray Allen was on the team last year. Also why is Derrick Rose better than those guys already? Not saying he won't be better than them in the long run. But how can you be so sure his stats will be better than them during his rookie year? He is not Lebron James in terms of his ability and even Bron didn't make the team his first year. Derrick Rose as a rookie point guard is not better than TJ Ford and Devin Harris.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

A few months ago, I made the "absurd" comparison between Derrick Rose, and Lebron James, based strictly on their physical gifts, and how much more physically gifted they were than ANYONE else at their positions. I stated that their similarities were in the fact that they were FAR FAR quicker than anyone their own size or slightly larger, and way too strong for everyone else, as such they would be impossible to stop. Both had suspect jumpshots coming into the league, but that didn't stop Lebron from being successful because of his overwhelming gifts and it wouldn't stop Rose for the same reason. I was laughed out of the forum. 

It seems nobody is laughing now.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> He is not Lebron James in terms of his ability and even Bron didn't make the team his first year.


Actually....he's not far off. He's alot closer to a 6'2" version of lebron james than you realize. But I agree: Making the ASG is a long shot.

That said, he should be near the top or at the top of consideration for ROY by years end.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

HKF said:


> Ray Allen was on the team last year. Also why is Derrick Rose better than those guys already? Not saying he won't be better than them in the long run. But how can you be so sure his stats will be better than them during his rookie year? He is not Lebron James in terms of his ability and even Bron didn't make the team his first year. Derrick Rose as a rookie point guard is not better than TJ Ford and Devin Harris.


Technically yes, Allen was there but only as a replacement for Butler who was injured. (My bad, I was recalling only the initial all-stars). In any case, the main point is that Pierce and KG will almost surely be there this year, and getting 3 guys from 1 team is very difficult. It barely happened last year, and I doubt it happens this year especially with Allen declining a little more with each passing year.

Who cares if LeBron didn't make it his rookie year, that's irrelevant. His team was awful at the time, and there was a whole different wave of guards in the Eastern Conference at the time. 

I certainly realize that Rose can only make it if the Bulls have a .500 or better record. Only if they improve will Rose get the all-star hype and attention of turning around a franchise so early. And a weak crop of guards (especially point guards) in the East only helps his cause.

And yes, we're serious when we say that Rose is already better than TJ Ford. Hinrich is also better than TJ Ford (and Rose is clearly better than Hinrich).

Devin Harris is a great talent in his own right -- he and Rose are certainly neck and neck right now. In fact, Harris the one guy I think Rose will be most comparable to this season. Both are looking at potential 16 ppg, 6-7 assist type of years. But again, the team success is a big factor, and the Nets are looking to be plain awful this season. Bulls might not be great themselves, but likely pretty close to .500.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> A few months ago, I made the "absurd" comparison between Derrick Rose, and Lebron James, based strictly on their physical gifts, and how much more physically gifted they were than ANYONE else at their positions. I stated that their similarities were in the fact that they were FAR FAR quicker than anyone their own size or slightly larger, and way too strong for everyone else, as such they would be impossible to stop. Both had suspect jumpshots coming into the league, but that didn't stop Lebron from being successful because of his overwhelming gifts and it wouldn't stop Rose for the same reason. I was laughed out of the forum.
> 
> It seems nobody is laughing now.


I recall some kind of James comparison, but I certainly never thought it was absurd (even if others did). In fact, if you substract 5 inches from the rookie LeBron James, you essentially have Derrick Rose in every facet of the game.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

It's a long shot for sure but not impossible. IF the bulls can stay near or slightly above .500, Rose will have a chance. I expect Rose to have a stellar rookie season but the reason why great rooks don't make it to the all-star game is mainly due to the fact that their team sucks and that IMHO has an impact on whether fans will vote for the player.

Fundamentally, the bulls are sound, we were kicking miami's butt and pushing the pistons to 6 games not too long ago. Last season was unfortunate due to the trade rumours and contract issues. If we can get back to where we were 2 seasons ago, hell yeah...Rose might sneak into the final spot.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Rose is more talented, but that doesn't always mean something. Bad example, but even Gerald Green is talented. Give Rose a year or two before posts like this have much meaning behind them.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Rose would have to put something like 18/7 just to get consideration and I doubt he will. It's almost impossible to make the team as a rookie because the fans won't vote you in and the coaches tend to go with long tenured players and reward them if the production is about the same.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I think people are getting ahead of themselves by calling him a shorter LeBron. Let him play a game first before comparing him to one of the greatest players to ever step onto the court.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Ras said:


> I think people are getting ahead of themselves by calling him a shorter LeBron. Let him play a game first before comparing him to one of the greatest players to ever step onto the court.


The Comparison is in talent and ability relative to his position, not on court projections or results. I don't think anyone here is expecting Derrick Rose to average 30-7-7, any time soon.

But it wouldn't shock me in the least if he averaged 25 and 8 or 25 and 9 as soon as next season.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Ras said:


> I think people are getting ahead of themselves by calling him a shorter LeBron. Let him play a game first before comparing him to one of the greatest players to ever step onto the court.


Well for starters, it's a bit premature to call LeBron one of the greater ever. He needs a little more playoff success + about 4-5 more years or longevity to earn that title, and even then I'm not sure if he'll have the championship credentials to be mentioned with MJ, Magic, Bird, etc. 

And I think our argument here is, if you literally take the exact same player LeBron is and subtract 5 inches then Derrick Rose is that player. Obviously that player would not be as effective, since you're losing size in the process. Hence, Rose is a shorter LeBron -- that doesn't mean he's as good, in fact on the contrary it suggests he won't be quite as effective due to size differences.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

yodurk said:


> Well for starters, it's a bit premature to call LeBron one of the greater ever. He needs a little more playoff success + about 4-5 more years or longevity to earn that title, and even then I'm not sure if he'll have the championship credentials to be mentioned with MJ, Magic, Bird, etc.


Premature?

He's EASILY one of the best to ever play the game, championship or not.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> The Comparison is in talent and ability relative to his position, not on court projections or results. I don't think anyone here is expecting Derrick Rose to average 30-7-7, any time soon.
> 
> But it wouldn't shock me in the least if he averaged 25 and 8 or 25 and 9 as soon as next season.


The kid is special. I have no doubt he's able to put up superstar stats like you mentioned. But, I just hope the kid stays humble. I hope he doesn't turn into a sell out like Lebron. I really like Rose's personality. And I think that's the key that makes him the player he is. It's easy to root for a player like him. He needs to just keep it in the game.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> The Comparison is in talent and ability relative to his position, not on court projections or results. I don't think anyone here is expecting Derrick Rose to average 30-7-7, any time soon.


But comparing his talent and ability as a shorter, point guard LeBron is still premature in my opinion. Not that it's not going to happen, but honestly, this is LeBron James, and someone who's never played a game in the league. I'm going to be skeptical until I see it happen.



> But it wouldn't shock me in the least if he averaged 25 and 8 or 25 and 9 as soon as next season.


Like I said, I'll have to see it before I believe it.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The ROY said:


> Premature?
> 
> He's EASILY one of the best to ever play the game, championship or not.


Yeah I mean if Charles Barkley can be mentioned as one of the best of all time, I think Lebron can be mentioned, but hes no Jordan or Kobe no matter what the stats say, its all about the rings baby.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Yeah I mean if Charles Barkley can be mentioned as one of the best of all time, I think Lebron can be mentioned, but hes no Jordan or Kobe no matter what the stats say, its all about the rings baby.


He still needs to be this good for a longer span before he can go down as an all-time great. It seems like a fait accompli that he'll end up there, but it's performance, not just talent, that matters in the end. None of us (I think) doubt he'll get there, but he's got to actually do it. He hasn't just yet. Give it another few years.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

The only way we would go through is by fans vote.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Well whats Rose's competition in the allstar game? Chauncey Billups? Andre Miller? Man I think Rose can easily make the allstar game.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The ROY said:


> Premature?
> 
> He's EASILY one of the best to ever play the game, championship or not.


This is one of those arguments that you can debate forever, because it totally depends on what context you're talking about.

If you're talking about total accomplishments, which I consider the #1 factor when talking about "the greatest of all time", LeBron still has a ways to go. That's not to say he won't get there, but longevity and playoff success is a big part of it. The guy's only like 24 years old, I'm sure he WILL become one of the greatest. Just saying, it's too early to make such statements. 

If you're talking about statistics and pure talent level, then yeah LeBron is top 5 of all-time, IMO. I think there is a difference between the two definitions though, there are many guys who fit into one category and not the other. 

Anyways, that's all I'm saying. When putting context into play, I don't think either one of us is wrong...we're just talking about different things.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Well whats Rose's competition in the allstar game? Chauncey Billups? Andre Miller? Man I think Rose can easily make the allstar game.


From what we've seen, he's already right up there with the best PG's in the East. Mainly because there aren't many good PG's in the East. 

Unfortunately there are some very good SG's in the East, and votes go to "guards", so chances are we'll see 4-5 SG's in the all-star game and probably only 1 PG. 

That 1 PG will probably be up for grabs -- I seriously doubt the coaches will select a full crop of SG's without choosing a single PG. Chauncey, Andre Miller, maybe even Devin Harris will be in the running. Beyond that, the PG position in the East is a flat-out joke. (And people wonder how Kirk Hinrich still has value...)


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> From what we've seen, he's already right up there with the best PG's in the East. Mainly because there aren't many good PG's in the East.
> 
> Unfortunately there are some very good SG's in the East, and votes go to "guards", so chances are we'll see 4-5 SG's in the all-star game and probably only 1 PG.
> 
> That 1 PG will probably be up for grabs -- I seriously doubt the coaches will select a full crop of SG's without choosing a single PG. Chauncey, Andre Miller, maybe even Devin Harris will be in the running. Beyond that, the PG position in the East is a flat-out joke. (And people wonder how Kirk Hinrich still has value...)


I tend to give Rose a bit more credit, is the east weak in the PG position heck yeah, but would I rather have all stars like Miller and Chauncey over Rose hellz no!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well of course you'd rather have Rose, considering those guys are on the downside of their careers. I am saying Rose will not be better than them as rookies, not that he'd have a better career than them. Heck he may make it next year, but if this is ceiling for him this year, you're gonna be disappointed.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

yodurk said:


> SausageKing, don't forget about Andre Iguodala. Given how good the Sixers expect to be, I'd probably vote Iggy #4 guard in the conference, behind Wade, Joe Johnson, and Hamilton.
> 
> I don't count Arenas since he's out for over half the season.
> 
> ...



Durk

I didn't forget Igoudala as I believe he will play ahead of Butler on the forward line with Lebron and Pierce. 

Howard, Bosh, Garnett and Brand as your bigs 

If you play a squad of 12 and there is your 7 forwards /bigs - there is 5 guard spots open

Wade
Arenas
Rose
JJ
One of Billups or Calderon


Richardson will be nowhere on the fan vote or the Coaches vote..Harris is quick but beyond that is nowhere near Rose in terms of his capacity to finish or find , TJ? Please. Ray Allen ? Maybe - if he can find his social security number to get discounted travel

And I can see Rose putting up 18 and 7 if he's playing 35mpg

If he does this and the Bulls are playing 50/50 .. a #1 pick with his degree of fan pleasing ways and plays.... there is no way he will be kept out 

For a mass market team like Chicago there is no way David Stern with his influence and persuasive powers will let it slide


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Derrick Rose is good, but I just can't see him making it this year, and I find it laughable that someone would even say that Derrick Rose, before playing a single regular season game is better than all of these stud guards.


Dwayne Wade
Gilbert Arenas
Vince Carter
Joe Johnson
Michael Redd
Ray Allen
Jason Richardson
Chauncy Billups
Devin Harris
TJ Ford
Richard Hamilton
and possibly Andre and Caron (I think there both Small Forwards though)


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The Solution said:


> Derrick Rose is good, but I just can't see him making it this year, and I find it laughable that someone would even say that Derrick Rose, before playing a single regular season game is better than all of these stud guards.
> 
> 
> Dwayne Wade
> ...


Well first off, nobody has said that Derrick Rose right now is better than Wade, Arenas, Joe Johnson, Ray Allen, or Hamilton. Those discussions have carried the caveat of "will be better", not "is better right now".

Arenas isn't in the discussion since he's injured for the foreseeable future.

The argument for Rose making an all-star team is that he seems capable already of 16 ppg, 6 assist (or maybe even 17 ppg, 7 assist) type of numbers right from the get-go. What other PG's in the East will reach those numbers on a winning team? 

Billups might...he's definitely a candidate.
Devin Harris might, but his team will stink.
TJ Ford is overrated; the Bulls have 2 PG's who are better than him.

It's fine to be skeptical, I would expect any non-Bulls fan to be such.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

I would have laughed at this idea at the time of the draft or summer league. However, Rose has looked very impressive in the preseason, and particularly so towards the end of the preseason--he seems to be improving rapidly. I'm presently confident that Pax got this draft right. If the Bulls do well during the 1st half of the season (say, w/ a record somewhere near 500), it will likely be with Rose as their best player and that would make him a very legit all-star candidate, IMO. I give a rookie all-star scenario an outside chance of happening, maybe somewhere near 10-25% for Rose. It's far more likely to happen in year 2 given Rose's inexperience at the NBA level, our new coaching staff, time to gel w/ teammates, time for development from young teammates, etc. To me, Rose appears to be a superior talent compared to most guards in the east, it's just a question of how quickly Rose can play up to his talent level and lead the Bulls to a winning record.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Does no one agree with my idea that the dividing line between Rose getting in or not in his first year is the impact he has on his teammates' play?

I imagine he's going to play a lot, and he'll put up pretty good numbers, above 15ppg and above 5 asts per game. Maybe if the rest of the team breaks down, he'll be asked to do more. But those just aren't going to get him in. The key, IMNSHO, is whether he takes over the team and makes the team a force in the league. Everyone will recognize that doing so is largely to Rose's credit, and that might sweep him in in the popular or even the coaches' vote.


----------



## BigMan (Mar 18, 2003)

I am in agreement with Good Hope; I think it is going to take more than good (or great for that matter) numbers for D. Rose to make it this year. The perception will have to be that he is primarily responsible for a tremendous improvement in the overall performance of the team. Most analyst have us MAYBE competing for the last playoff spot, but if push came to shove, I think that many of them would give the nod to Miami over the Bulls.

If by all-star break it appears that we have a better than OK shot at making the playoffs, and D. Rose is putting up the kind of numbers that many of us believe he is capable of, then he might have a shot.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Well Billups made it on 16 ppg and 5 ast on a great team maybe rose could pull it off. Rose averaged 14 ppg and 5 ast in the preaseason with not legit starting lineup so who knows?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

It an happen, but he has a lot of guards to beat out! He has to come out and play like a bat out of hell, 30/10 every game similar to the exhibition game he had against Dallas. 

He is very, very young. Wade, was not an all star his first year. He was older than Rose. Rose is just a kid.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

HKF said:


> Where is Ray Allen? Where is Jason Richardson? Where is TJ Ford? Where is Devin Harris? Rose is not better than all of these guys as a rookie. Sorry.


I agree there are a hell of a lot of all-star-esque guards ahead of him.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

No for this season. However, I bet he will be starting the rookie/soph game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Chances of Rose making it is abysmally low. Wade, Carter, Arenas will be vying for fan votes, those are your starters right there. Then you have a plethora of guards after that for bench slots. Remember, Paul, Bron and Dwight all had fantastic rookie seasons but none of them made the All star game. Coaches just won't give Rose that type of respect. Besides I doubt he has a rookie season that surpasses what those 3 guys did their first year.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I think people are underestimating the Chicago Fan vote effect, This is the third largest market in the country. I would not be surprised at all if Rose makes it on fan votes, Chicago has not had a more exciting player to come to the Bulls since Jordan so if Rose puts up 15 and 5 I easily see him getting the fan vote for the PG spot.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Bump

Statistically, Rose is the 2nd best point guard in the East behind Jose Calderon 

If we're a .500 team by the playoffs and Rose is at 18, 7 and 4rb I don't know how you can leave him out

He's going to get a crapload of fan votes


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Chicago fan vote hasn't helped Gordon or Deng in the past, when they put together All-star caliber seasons. Wade and AI will definitely get more votes than Rose and that's pretty much expected.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

HKF said:


> Chicago fan vote hasn't helped Gordon or Deng in the past, when they put together All-star caliber seasons. Wade and AI will definitely get more votes than Rose and that's pretty much expected.



Gordon and Deng haven't been as deserving, weren't drafted #1, and weren't Chicago natives, which will (I assume) net Rose higher support here.


----------



## 68topls (Mar 29, 2008)

There is no way in the world derrick rose is an allstar except for playing in the rookie-soph game. He can score 26PPG and 8 assists....it doesn't matter I can not see them allowing him to be in an all star game......he's not a "star". The only rookie I can remember going to an All star game is yao ming. Has anyone else done this recently?...AMARE? Lebron? Carmelo?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

68topls said:


> There is no way in the world derrick rose is an allstar except for playing in the rookie-soph game. He can score 26PPG and 8 assists....it doesn't matter I can not see them allowing him to be in an all star game......he's not a "star". The only rookie I can remember going to an All star game is yao ming. Has anyone else done this recently?...AMARE? Lebron? Carmelo?


I agree it's unlikely, but you're not really considering the weak crop of guards (especially point guards) in the Eastern Conference. I think ultimately it will come down to team's record.

Bulls will need an above .500 record for Rose to get in. Guards like Vince Carter and Devin Harris don't make it since they're team stinks. 

If I had to guess, I think Iverson, Wade, Joe Johnson, and Calderon are looking like near locks at this point (Iverson & Wade for fan's voate, JJ & Jose for team success). Hate to say it, but Calderon is approaching Nash-level play with 50-40-90 scoring numbers and an insane assist/turnover ratio. Although I admit there's a long ways to go in the first half. 

That leaves maybe 2 spots for guards. Michael Redd? Derrick Rose? I don't think Iggy will be there will Philly floundering and his production sinking as well. Tell me any Eastern Conference guard who is more deserving so far.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

With the way Rose is performing, I think he has a very good shot at getting voted in as a starter for the ASG. If Grant Hill could do it (a fellow super-talented nice guy), why not Derrick Rose?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

yodurk said:


> I agree it's unlikely, but you're not really considering the weak crop of guards (especially point guards) in the Eastern Conference. I think ultimately it will come down to team's record.
> 
> Bulls will need an above .500 record for Rose to get in. Guards like Vince Carter and Devin Harris don't make it since they're team stinks.
> 
> ...


All-Star Locks:
Iverson, Wade, Johnson, Calderon

Maybes (1 or 2 spots):
Carter (possible lock if he gets the fan vote)
Redd
Harris
Rose
Hamilton
Richardson

If Carter gets voted in as a starter, it would be very tough for Rose to make the game. If not and numbers are similar, more experienced players would probably get the nod. The Bulls would either have to be doing very well on Rose's back or he would have to significantly outperform the other guys to make the team as a rookie.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

He won't make it. Our vote won't be enough. We won't be enough of a force to put Rose on the map.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Even I have to say that I'm surprised by his play so far, thought it would take a little while to get settled like in the first half of his freshmen year in Memphis. Part of that is his laid-back personality, secondly the adjustment from college to the pros. If he continues to blossom and keep playing at this level, it might not be far-fetched for him to be an All-Star this season after all.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

croco said:


> Even I have to say that I'm surprised by his play so far, thought it would take a little while to get settled like in the first half of his freshmen year in Memphis. Part of that is his laid-back personality, secondly the adjustment from college to the pros. If he continues to blossom and keep playing at this level, it might not be far-fetched for him to be an All-Star this season after all.


Thanks, good to hear someone outside of Bulls fandom make this kind of comment. I have to think 18 ppg, 6 assists would put him in the running.

However as others pointed out, the Bulls' record is very crucial to whether he makes it.

Frankly I'd be fine if he didn't make it to rest him up though.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Vote Here:

http://www.nba.com/allstar2009/asb/eng/ballot.html?referrer=NBA&code=4FkrepeJ

One submittal allowed per e-mail address per day as far as I can tell.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Bumpety Bump Bump Bump

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This thing is turning into a probable. He highhandedly beat the Warriors and Utah. My Youtube channel has become all derrick rose channel pretty much http://www.youtube.com/user/spongyfungy


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

There are too many guards ahead of him and having better seasons.

And there are some ridiculous posts on here. How can someone say the Nets stink when the Bulls are in the same category as them?

Matter of fact the Nets are exceeding expectations considering no one thought they'd be .500 right now.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

HB said:


> There are too many guards ahead of him and having better seasons.
> 
> And there are some ridiculous posts on here. How can someone say the Nets stink when the Bulls are in the same category as them?
> 
> Matter of fact the Nets are exceeding expectations considering no one thought they'd be .500 right now.


It'd be nice if you considered when I wrote that. Three weeks ago, yes the Nets looked terrible, and it wasn't such a ridiculous notion at the time. They've gone on quite a run and are surprising the heck outta me. Definitely in the same ballpark as the Bulls, as you say. Lopez is playing above expectations which helps alot.

Devin Harris has certainly elevated himself into the All-Star discussion. Vince Carter may even deserve some consideration, though I think Harris more so.

Even so, Rose is certainly in the discussion as well. Personally, I don't really care since he will be there eventually (next year if he keeps this up), and I'd rather he rest up and stay healthy in the 2nd half of the season.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I can't say whether or not he'll be put in by the coaches, but there's no way he gets voted in as a starter above AI and Wade, like some here claim. That's just not going to happen, regardless of how good he plays.


----------

